# Sat in one!



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

When I went to the dealership yesterday to finalize the deal on my new Spec-V (picking it up this wednesday!!!), my jaw almost dropped to the floor when I saw a Z sitting in the showroom. I spent like 10 minutes looking at it from every angle, anylizing every detail. It really looks good in person, especially the rear fenders.

Of course the car was already sold to someone and the doors were locked. But my dealer unlocked the door for me and let me sit in it . It was hard to look at my Spec-V and like it afterwards. They better not let me drive it or I swear to god I will find a way to buy it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

DropD said:


> *When I went to the dealership yesterday to finalize the deal on my new Spec-V (picking it up this wednesday!!!), my jaw almost dropped to the floor when I saw a Z sitting in the showroom. I spent like 10 minutes looking at it from every angle, anylizing every detail. It really looks good in person, especially the rear fenders.
> 
> Of course the car was already sold to someone and the doors were locked. But my dealer unlocked the door for me and let me sit in it . It was hard to look at my Spec-V and like it afterwards. They better not let me drive it or I swear to god I will find a way to buy it! *


 Sat in one myself today. Enthusiast model stickered at 30K. They said they would give me 19K for my 02 Altima SE so I'm thinking about it!


----------

